# Brand for Small Breed Puppy



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

We feed TOTW to our adult dogs but I'm afraid the kibble size is too large for a small breed puppy. We are getting a shih tzu/yorkie mix so she will be very small. She will be living with my mom after staying with me for the first couple weeks and my mom doesn't have a Petco or Petsmart nearby so we are hoping to find a good food at TSC or our local feed store. If we have to travel to Petco we will but would prefer not to since Petco is about an hour away. 

The brands I've seen at our feed store and TSC are Chicken Soup, ToTW, Blue Buffalo, and 4Health. Any recommendations for our puppy?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Blue buffalo do a small breed food in a pink bag i think.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

2nd the Blue Buffalo. Alot of TSC and feed stores also carry Solid Gold. They have a great one (tiny kibble) called "Wee Bits" in a pink foil bag. It's all life stages as well


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

What food is she coming to you on? Unless its really bad, I would keep her on that for a few weeks before transitioning her. But I would also say that blue buffalo or solid gold if those are available.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what she's being fed right now but I'm guessing she's getting Science Diet because she is a rescue staying at a vet clinic. All the vet clinics and shelters around here feed Science Diet. We have a Hills factory in town so I think that may be why its so popular. The person I spoke with said she will come with a small bag of food but I don't want to keep her on something bad for very long. 

Has anyone fed Chicken Soup Puppy? I don't know what size the kibble is but I think I've heard good things about it. The puppy will be switched to TOTW once she is big enough to eat the kibble easily. Our 10 lb dog doesn't have any trouble eating it. 

I will look into Solid Gold tomorrow and see if our TSC carries it. I saw on their website that some stores are carrying Wellness now also, which is what I feed my kitten and I really like the brand


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

4Health has a small bites kibble. Pretty sure Blue does, too. I don't think TSC has Solid Gold.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope our TSC doesnt have Solid Gold. 

I think we are deciding between Chicken Soup Puppy, 4Health puppy, or Blue Buffalo Puppy. It looks like most of the small bites feeds are for adults not puppies so we will just try a regular puppy food and see how she does with it. I'm sure most puppy food has small kibble size. We are hoping to be able to switch her to TOTW in a few months when she is a little bigger bc that seems to be the best brand at TSC and the feed store


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think Blue Buffalo is a great food. 

I've heard great things about Chicken Soup Puppy too, I heard it was actually a lot better than the adult formula of chicken soup. Never seen the kibble though so I'm really not sure what size they are.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Earthborn Holistic's puppy formula, and their adult small breed formula have nice and small kibbles.


----------



## Ramie (Nov 16, 2010)

I have small chihuahua's and I just picked up the Blue Buffalo puppy. They love it! Theres good advice on here.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I will probably be going with Blue Buffalo, tomorrow I am going to take a look at TSC and check prices and choose one. I'm picking the puppy up tomorrow so I will see what she is being fed before buying anything. Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I was right, she was being fed Science Diet and came with a small bag of that. I picked up a bag of Blue Buffalo for her. I gave her the Science Diet tonight since its her first night here and I'm sure its stressfull enough without adding a new food to it as well. How long should I wait before starting to transition her to the Blue Buffalo?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I would start right away. For me its always been the opposite of stress. Its like "OMG this new house is giving me this super delicious food"


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

ok I'll go ahead and mix some in with her Science Diet, she hasnt eaten much since she got here


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a Shih Tzu puppy that was being fed Nutro Max by her foster who gave me a bag of it to take home with her. I looked for TOTW at my local petsmart but they didn't carry it so I just bought Wellness puppy instead since the first ingredient was a meat, the bites were small enough for her and it was located in the center aisle while Nutro was in the back. (A store clerk explained to me that they put the highest quality food in front and the lowest quality food in the aisles closest to the back. So when you go to petsmart just stick to the front and center aisles.) I started out feeding her 75% Nutro /25% Wellness for the first two days then 50/50% each for 2 days. Then fed 25% Nutro / 75% wellness until the Nutro ran out. I might look into gradually switching her to Blue Buffalo as an adult though.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

The Blue Buffalo puppy kibble is very large, in case anyone following this thread needs to know. It is larger than TOTW but she does seem to be eating it alright. She's not quite as tiny as I had expected her to be. Since I already bought the bag I think I'm going to keep her on it but I wouldn't recommend it for anyone with a toy breed puppy.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

did you get the small breed puppy?
http://www.bluebuffalo.com/products/dogs/lp-puppy-small-chick.shtml


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They didn't have a small breed puppy available at Petco or TSC. They only had the non size specific puppy food.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

When my dog was a puppy (who is also a shih tzu yorkie mix) I just took the taste of the wild food and mixed it with some hot water to make it softer. Obviously wait for it to cool down a little first.


----------

